# Spontaneous Rebooting



## bmohler95 (Mar 30, 2009)

For about a month now our Tivo HD has been spontaneously rebooting up to multiple times per hour. I've completed Kickstarts 57, 54, and 58 successfully. I have a DVR Expander external drive and both drives showed as having passed the Kickstart 54 test. I have two single stream CableCards in the unit. I did pop out the CableCards and went through Guided Setup and let it run that way for a day. During the day I had no reboots, but of course, I couldn't get all the channels. So, my question is is it possible that it's a CableCard issue and that replacing the cards could fix the problem? Or is it most likely a hard drive issue? One post I read stated that having both cards in place taxes the drives more, so while the cards are in a sense causing the problem they themselves are not the root of the problem. I purchased a new larger drive to swap out for the internal drive, so that I can remove the external drive and hopefully remove that potential source of failure, however, I didn't know if it would be worth having the cable company install two (or hopefully just one Multi-Stream card) new cablecards to see if that fixes the issue? If it was as easy as swapping out the drives I would have done that, however, there's the whole issue of losing all or most of the programs on the internal and external drives when I divorce the two of them. I could always transfer them to my desktop PC but of course Tivo Desktop is more or less refusing to run on my Windows 7 computer!


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

bmohler95 said:


> For about a month now our Tivo HD has been spontaneously rebooting up to multiple times per hour. I've completed Kickstarts 57, 54, and 58 successfully. I have a DVR Expander external drive and both drives showed as having passed the Kickstart 54 test. I have two single stream CableCards in the unit. I did pop out the CableCards and went through Guided Setup and let it run that way for a day. During the day I had no reboots, but of course, I couldn't get all the channels. So, my question is is it possible that it's a CableCard issue and that replacing the cards could fix the problem? Or is it most likely a hard drive issue? One post I read stated that having both cards in place taxes the drives more, so while the cards are in a sense causing the problem they themselves are not the root of the problem. I purchased a new larger drive to swap out for the internal drive, so that I can remove the external drive and hopefully remove that potential source of failure, however, I didn't know if it would be worth having the cable company install two (or hopefully just one Multi-Stream card) new cablecards to see if that fixes the issue? If it was as easy as swapping out the drives I would have done that, however, there's the whole issue of losing all or most of the programs on the internal and external drives when I divorce the two of them. I could always transfer them to my desktop PC but of course Tivo Desktop is more or less refusing to run on my Windows 7 computer!


You have a lot going on. Here is what *I* would do. I would divorce the expander first. Then I would see if that fixes your problem. Your either gonna have to transfer the shows to your PC or live with losing them.

Then I would remove the original internal drive. Use Winmfs (see my signature for a link) to make a Truncated backup of that drive. Then I would restore that backup you just made to the new drive (1TB) and expand it. This will give you 1TB internal drive with 1 less point of failure.

If for some reason the backup file you made and restored was corrupted you would need to buy Instantcake to get a good useable image. Here is a link:

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake_display.cfm

With regard to the cable card issue:
I would have the cable company come out and install (1) M card. Once they pair it correctly, you will have 1 less point of failure issue there. You should also save the monthly cost of renting 1 less cable card from your cable company.

If you take my advice and decide to do the internal drive upgrade as suggested and have any questions, post them here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=370784

That link is also a great place to get any and all info on upgrading.

This is how I would do it, and if you see my signature, how I did do it on my THD. Your mileage may vary.

Hope this helps.
Robb


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Are you using HDMI? In a few cases this has been known to cause lockups and reboots. You might consider switching to component (RCA cables) before trying more major things. Sometimes it could be just a bad HDMI cable too.


----------



## bmohler95 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. Finally was able to get the cable company to install an m card today. Now I'll go from there.


----------



## Lanna (Apr 6, 2006)

I am having the same problem, restarting , sometimes, 2 times in an hour. I have a series 3 unit, with wireless thing for computer, and no cable TV or anything. Could this be a hard drive issue,. The unit is only about 1 1/2 years old.
thanks, Lanna


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

bmohler95 said:


> I could always transfer them to my desktop PC but of course Tivo Desktop is more or less refusing to run on my Windows 7 computer!


32 or 64 bit? Post what your problems are and someone may be able to help.

Also there are alternatives you can use, just look in the TiVo Home Media Features & TiVoToGo forum.

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=35


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Lanna said:


> I am having the same problem, restarting , sometimes, 2 times in an hour. I have a series 3 unit, with wireless thing for computer, and no cable TV or anything. Could this be a hard drive issue,. The unit is only about 1 1/2 years old.
> thanks, Lanna


It could be the hard drive as that is the most common point of failure. I would recommend you start with the bottom link in the 2nd post of this thread. You can also repost there but you need to provide as much info as you can. What model Tivo? Anything else connected to the Tivo like an expander? Is the unit upgraded?

Robb


----------



## Lanna (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks Robbdoe1, I checked out that link, we may try that. My model is TCD652160, and we have no expander or anything, just right out of the box, and the TIVO wireless thing. no cable TV is hooked to it.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Lanna said:


> Thanks Robbdoe1, I checked out that link, we may try that. My model is TCD652160, and we have no expander or anything, just right out of the box, and the TIVO wireless thing. no cable TV is hooked to it.


So the only thing attached is the Tivo wireless adapter. Some suggest you can try to change how the unit is hooked to the TV. If you are using HDMI then switch to component, composite or S-video depending on you TV's input capability. You would be doing this to rule out issues some have had with HDMI.

To me it sounds like the hard drive may be the culprit. The good news is that you can get a 1TB replacement drive for about $60-$75 depending on what drive you get and do it yourself. You may or may not be able to use the image from the drive you have now. I would try to pull a backup off it with Winmfs. See my sig for a link. If your image is corrupt you will either need to beg an image here (hint) or use Instantcake.

Here is a link:
http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake_display.cfm

You can also purchase a drive already set up from a few places that are plug and play:

http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-hd-tcd652160.php

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/category.cfm?SID=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/TiVo-HD-TCD6521...881?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5d1ff621

The last guy in the list will have the best prices.

Robb


----------



## Lanna (Apr 6, 2006)

You have lots of information there Rob, lots of it, I am clueless on. We have component cables. And I dont know what you mean by an image. or Winmfs.? I was thinking that I might just get a new harddrive, and try to put it in, but all this other stuff you mentioned is foreign to me. Now I'm a little scared. Do I need more than a hard drive, I mean, if it is the hard drive, I dont care about what is already on it, I can watch it before I install the new one. I'd like to hear more about this 'image' I might need. thanks, and sorry if I am being a pain. I just need a plain jane Tivo again, thats all.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

A drive put into your TiVo must have the TiVo software pre-loaded -- that's what the image is. WinMFS is a program that runs on a PC with your old TiVo drive connected via a SATA port (or SATA-USB adapter) to backup (if possible) the TiVo software. Then it runs with your new drive connected and loads the backed up image onto it. Not just any drive is acceptable. Details on all this are given in the Drive Expansion sticky thread, **here**.

Or, using any of the three last links in rob's post, you can buy a drive that (1) is acceptable for TiVo use and (2) has the TiVo software preloaded. All you do is install it then force Tivo to connect to the mothership about 3 or 4 times, then reboot it, to install the lastest software version. On most cable systems you will also have to have your cable cards re-installed (re-paired), and most of them require a truck roll to do this, although it really isn't necessary. One major advantage of the WinMFS route, assuming your old drive is good enough to give you a good image backup, is that you DON'T have to have your cable cards re-installed.

With the WinMFS route, if your old drive is too far gone, you won't be able to backup its TiVo software and you then either have to pay for the Instant Cake image ($40) or get one from another user as previously hinted.

If it isn't obvious by now, the WinMFS route is more complicated and has more pitfalls for anyone not somewhat computer savvy.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

dlfl said:


> A drive put into your TiVo must have the TiVo software pre-loaded -- that's what the image is. WinMFS is a program that runs on a PC with your old TiVo drive connected via a SATA port (or SATA-USB adapter) to backup (if possible) the TiVo software. Then it runs with your new drive connected and loads the backed up image onto it. Not just any drive is acceptable. Details on all this are given in the Drive Expansion sticky thread, **here**.
> 
> Or, using any of the three last links in rob's post, you can buy a drive that (1) is acceptable for TiVo use and (2) has the TiVo software preloaded. All you do is install it then force Tivo to connect to the mothership about 3 or 4 times, then reboot it, to install the lastest software version. On most cable systems you will also have to have your cable cards re-installed (re-paired), and most of them require a truck roll to do this, although it really isn't necessary. One major advantage of the WinMFS route, assuming your old drive is good enough to give you a good image backup, is that you DON'T have to have your cable cards re-installed.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:
Nice job dlfl.

Lanna: I would recommend you go with 1 of the plug and play drives for simplicity. You can get 1 from any of the 3 places linked above. The links will take you to plug and play drives for your specific Tivo model. With some of the links you choose which size drive you want. Again for simplicity I recommend a 1TB drive from any of the links. Use dlfl's info from his second paragraph once you install the replacement drive.

Ask any questions you need to here. It is no bother at all. You are no pain.

Robb


----------



## Lanna (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys, I will probably order a plug and play unit this week. Hopefully, it will be something we can put in. You maybe be hearing from me again, when it arrives, and I have tried. 

again, thanks for the great info, you all really know this stuff, all I know, is I hate these commercials I am having to watch now. and having to watch things when they are on, instead of when I want to watch them. Thanks again guys. Lanna


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

The drive expansion thread I linked in an earlier post has detailed instructions for replacing a drive. It's really quite easy, just some screws and a couple of cords to unplug/plug.


----------



## Lanna (Apr 6, 2006)

thanks, I put my order in today, so it should be in soon. I'll be back if I have any problems. Thanks so much for everyones help, and links, its great having a place to go for help.


----------



## Lanna (Apr 6, 2006)

I got my new hard drive, its been 2 weekends, and my husband has not installed it. But you know what. Its not messing up this past week at all !! Whats up with that. I guess we will hang on the the hard drive, it may mess up again. wierd. I would sure hate to send it back, pay 25&#37; restocking fee, then next week, decide we really do need it. grrr technologie, love it , hate it. yay-boo.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Software version 11.0j has just pushed out starting about a week ago. It's possible something in it fixed your problem -- but that seems unlikely.


----------



## mskovrinskie (Sep 3, 2004)

For the last week I have been experiencing random reboots on my Tivo3 as well. Nothing as changed with my physical configuration though I believe this started after we got notification that Pandor was available. Was that hte 11.0j update? My software version now is 11.0j but I don't recall what was there a week ago.
This is making the Tivo almost useless. I can't watch a recording without it rebooting at some point and this is also causing my recordings occuring at the same time to fail.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

mskovrinskie said:


> For the last week I have been experiencing random reboots on my Tivo3 as well. Nothing as changed with my physical configuration though I believe this started after we got notification that Pandor was available. Was that hte 11.0j update? My software version now is 11.0j but I don't recall what was there a week ago.
> This is making the Tivo almost useless. I can't watch a recording without it rebooting at some point and this is also causing my recordings occuring at the same time to fail.


The first thing I would do is a hard reboot and see if that resolves your problem.

Can you provide some more info? What is hooked up to the unit? In general I would remove anything hooked up externally to the unit and see if that helps.

Robb


----------



## tcfcameron (Aug 4, 2010)

dlfl said:


> The drive expansion thread I linked in an earlier post has detailed instructions for replacing a drive. It's really quite easy, just some screws and a couple of cords to unplug/plug.


Anybody considering replacing/upgrading the hard drive in their TiVos should know:

1. Your TiVo will know that you changed the drive, thus voiding any remaining warranty (if applicable).

Hard drive changes are indicated in log entries that are uploaded to TiVo every time your TiVo performs a Service Connection (when it gets updated guide data).

2. TiVo can, and often does, refuse to provide technical support, of any kind, for any TiVo that does not have the original drive installed.

Some have reported that even after putting the original drive back in, that TiVo still refused to provide technical support.

Some have reported that they were able to re-install the original drive, and still get support & warranty service. This option gets wiped-out if you mention so much as opening the case of your TiVo, let alone changing the drive.

Bottom line: Be aware of all this before opening your TiVo, and NEVER admit to TiVo that you have opened your case, or changed the hard drive. It's one thing for them to catch it by looking at the logs, but sometimes they may not even notice, unless you actually tell them.


----------



## babatunde (May 30, 2002)

My TCD658000 (HD XL) has started rebooting every hour or so and it's been consistent now for a couple weeks (just in time for company visiting - grr).

Everything is original - drive, no expansion, etc. I assume the software is current since it's always connected to the mother ship.

I read many of the threads here, then called Tivo. They had me disconnect everything including the CC. It still rebooted.

Seems like I can go through the warranty service process but it may take "weeks" as some have posted. Also I'm concerned that I'd lose all my programming (any experience with this? If the drive or unit is replaced under warranty, do they attempt to transfer the programs or just start anew?)

Assuming I'd probably lose my programming, I'm wondering what the best option would be to back it up. I read the drive replacement thread also. I don't necessarily _need _another TB of space for my Tivo. I don't use what's on it now. And so the upgrade that simply stripes the two drives doesn't seem to fit for my needs since it's not a true backup. But if my current drive is bad enough and I simply copy it to a replacement I understand I may still have the rebooting problem and so this solves nothing. I'm reluctant to pull my current drive and copy all the files to my computer as (a) it will void the warranty and (b) I'd have to buy a new TB drive to put all the programming on.

So bottom line seems to be I either go the warranty route and suffer with no Tivo for potentially weeks, and no backup of my current programs. Or I buy a new TB drive, voiding the warranty, and backup all my programming to it and pray the rebooting problem goes away. OR (question here), is there a way to backup all the programs without a Tivo image, then move them back to a new replacement drive in my Tivo? This of course would require me to buy two TB drives since I'd need one for the backups on my computer and one for the new Tivo.

Okay sorry for the long and convoluted post!

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## babatunde (May 30, 2002)

Forgot to mention my warranty is up soon -- mid-January. 

Also, when the unit reboots itself, it usually doesn't do so successfully. I have to cycle the power to get it to fully reboot.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

babatunde said:


> My TCD658000 (HD XL) has started rebooting every hour or so and it's been consistent now for a couple weeks (just in time for company visiting - grr).
> 
> Everything is original - drive, no expansion, etc. I assume the software is current since it's always connected to the mother ship.
> 
> ...


You answered alot of your own questions here. You can get a 1TB drive and try a full copy with Winmfs but if the image is corrupt as I suspect it is then you are wasting time. If you have the money to spend then that is an option.

I would consider just facing the possibility that the shows are gone and focus on the cheapest way to fix the unit. With the exchange unit you are good to go. They will send a new or refurb unit and you will need to redo CC's and everything. As for buying a drive and doing it yourself that is easy but you will need a good image to install on it. Again you could try a Truncated backup with Winmfs and see how it goes. If it fails then you still need the image to finish the job. The backup method may save all your SP's and CC info if it works.

One last thing. If you do the exchange with Tivo. They will send a unit out ASAP if you let them charge the cost to a credit card. They will then give a credit back once they get the broken unit from you. This will save a week in time.

Robb


----------



## teasip (Aug 24, 2002)

If I may, I'd like to point out an obvious which is you may get faster, more helpful responses here than having to call TiVo support. This isn't meant as a bash of TiVO (I've never had to call except to change my plan) but instead stresses the help that is readily available here. For those who are familiar with computer internals but have not uncovered their TiVO; the TiVO innards are much more easily accessible. It literally is plug and play. I also found WinMFS quite easy. I had a harder/longer time having to put the drives into an external drive case and loading Windows under VMFusion on my Mac than operating the software.


----------



## lattanzi (Dec 19, 2007)

I have something similar going on. Maybe coincidence, but post 11.0j, my Tivo HD seems to reboot from time to time. First indication of a problem is the video starts to stutter, then some amount of time later, it reboots. I have 2 cable cards and a 1TB Western Digital drive expander. HDMI cable into my receiver. Have not had this issue until around the same time as 11.0j was pushed.


----------



## babatunde (May 30, 2002)

Robbdoe1 said:


> You answered alot of your own questions here. You can get a 1TB drive and try a full copy with Winmfs but if the image is corrupt as I suspect it is then you are wasting time. If you have the money to spend then that is an option.
> 
> I would consider just facing the possibility that the shows are gone and focus on the cheapest way to fix the unit. With the exchange unit you are good to go. They will send a new or refurb unit and you will need to redo CC's and everything. As for buying a drive and doing it yourself that is easy but you will need a good image to install on it. Again you could try a Truncated backup with Winmfs and see how it goes. If it fails then you still need the image to finish the job. The backup method may save all your SP's and CC info if it works.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the response, Robb. It seems I should take advantage of my warranty esp. if they will ship a replacement drive in advance as you note, but what I'm still not clear on is there any way for me to keep my programming still by moving the programs onto a PC drive? What I haven't figured out yet is if there's any way to copy my programs over to a PC drive without worrying about also copying a corrupt image, e.g., can just the program files be copied and then later moved to a new image? Or is the only way to back up programs is to include the current Tivo image (which in my case is likely corrupt)?

thanks much!

Brian


----------



## babatunde (May 30, 2002)

lattanzi said:


> I have something similar going on. Maybe coincidence, but post 11.0j, my Tivo HD seems to reboot from time to time. First indication of a problem is the video starts to stutter, then some amount of time later, it reboots. I have 2 cable cards and a 1TB Western Digital drive expander. HDMI cable into my receiver. Have not had this issue until around the same time as 11.0j was pushed.


I'm not sure when 11.0j was pushed but I did check today and that's what OS version mine is running. The rebooting started about 2 weeks ago, say around 1 Nov.

I'm not getting any noticeable stuttering though. Just in the middle of a program it just goes POOF and reboots. I haven't been able to determine if it only happens during replay of a recorded program, or if it also happens during live viewing.

Not sure if any of this is useful but thought I'd mention.

Brian


----------



## babatunde (May 30, 2002)

teasip said:


> If I may, I'd like to point out an obvious which is you may get faster, more helpful responses here than having to call TiVo support. This isn't meant as a bash of TiVO (I've never had to call except to change my plan) but instead stresses the help that is readily available here. For those who are familiar with computer internals but have not uncovered their TiVO; the TiVO innards are much more easily accessible. It literally is plug and play. I also found WinMFS quite easy. I had a harder/longer time having to put the drives into an external drive case and loading Windows under VMFusion on my Mac than operating the software.


Thanks Teasip. I very much appreciate this forum and would normally only come here for assistance with the sole exception in this case being my unit is still on warranty (prior to this unit I had a DTV Tivo for many many years -- haven't had to access this forum yet since moving to the HD).

I'm comfortable going into the Tivo unit to do any drive swapping etc. but with the unit still on warranty that potentially complicates things.

Brian


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

babatunde said:


> Thanks very much for the response, Robb. It seems I should take advantage of my warranty esp. if they will ship a replacement drive in advance as you note, but what I'm still not clear on is there any way for me to keep my programming still by moving the programs onto a PC drive? What I haven't figured out yet is if there's any way to copy my programs over to a PC drive without worrying about also copying a corrupt image, e.g., can just the program files be copied and then later moved to a new image? Or is the only way to back up programs is to include the current Tivo image (which in my case is likely corrupt)?
> 
> thanks much!
> 
> Brian


If the unit won't stay running and reboots then you won't be able to transfer the shows to a PC via Tivo Desktop.

The only other option is to use Winmfs and do a Copy with both the new drive and existing drive connected at the same time. This may work but if your image is corrupted then you could just be copying junk over. This process will take some time and money and may require you do the exchange later costing even more time and money.

If money is not an object then get a replacement drive locally and give the copy a shot with Winmfs. You could know as soon as tomorrow if your image is bad and then seek out the other option if necessary.

Robb


----------



## babatunde (May 30, 2002)

Robbdoe1 said:


> If the unit won't stay running and reboots then you won't be able to transfer the shows to a PC via Tivo Desktop.
> 
> The only other option is to use Winmfs and do a Copy with both the new drive and existing drive connected at the same time. This may work but if your image is corrupted then you could just be copying junk over. This process will take some time and money and may require you do the exchange later costing even more time and money.
> 
> ...


Thanks again, Robb. I probably can't use Tivo Desktop then. I just read the FAQ on that and it says it can take as long as the show runs just to transfer it, and my drive would likely reboot.

If I buy a new drive (not a problem -- If it doesn't work I can always use a spare PC drive) and use Winmfs, then I potentially void the Tivo warranty, correct? That's the one thing that I hesitate on. I'll give Tivo a call today to continue their troubleshooting process (of course will not mention considering Winmfs) and see what they will offer in terms of replacement. I don't have anything *critical* in my current programs -- just a lot of back episodes of shows or old movies I can re-download likely later or watch elsewhere.

Brian


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

babatunde said:


> Thanks again, Robb. I probably can't use Tivo Desktop then. I just read the FAQ on that and it says it can take as long as the show runs just to transfer it, and my drive would likely reboot.
> 
> If I buy a new drive (not a problem -- If it doesn't work I can always use a spare PC drive) and use Winmfs, then I potentially void the Tivo warranty, correct? That's the one thing that I hesitate on. I'll give Tivo a call today to continue their troubleshooting process (of course will not mention considering Winmfs) and see what they will offer in terms of replacement. I don't have anything *critical* in my current programs -- just a lot of back episodes of shows or old movies I can re-download likely later or watch elsewhere.
> 
> Brian


You are welcome.

There is no seal on the case that will tell them you cracked it open. If you did the drive replacement and the image is shot then I would just put the original drive back in and do the exchange.

From what I understand the first line of Tivo CS have no way of knowing the drive has even been replaced unless they look into the logs. That is unlikely. Most people report putting back the original drive and having no problems with warranty. Just don't tell them.

I did an exchange on an S3 a couple of months ago for $49. I did it cause I had no image backup or I would have just bought a replacement drive and done it myself. I learned my lesson and now have backed up all 4 units I run and the S3 that I don't. I recommend that once you get the unit running with the cable cards paired and your season passes set up and the latest version of software, then pull the drive and do a Truncated backup with Winmfs.

IMHO:The above is just good practice and should be done by everyone here. You would be done by now and running for minimal time and money spent.

Robb


----------



## lattanzi (Dec 19, 2007)

Just had a reboot again and no stutter this time. Watching a recorded version of NCIS and poof, black screen followed by the Tivo Welcome screen.


----------



## babatunde (May 30, 2002)

Robbdoe1 said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> There is no seal on the case that will tell them you cracked it open. If you did the drive replacement and the image is shot then I would just put the original drive back in and do the exchange.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Robb. That's good to know about the case not being sealed. When you say you did an exchange, you mean under warranty? I haven't called Tivo since I last posted (been out of town a lot) and also because my unit appears to have settled down and in fact I haven't had a reboot in few days (at least, that I noticed). But think it's something that will come back eventually so I'm planning on calling Tivo to see what my warranty options are. I'll lose my programming but I've got that down to nothing critical. And if they'll ship me a replacement relatively quickly as you mentioned earlier then for me that's the least painful route I think.

Brian


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

babatunde said:


> Thanks again Robb. That's good to know about the case not being sealed. When you say you did an exchange, you mean under warranty? I haven't called Tivo since I last posted (been out of town a lot) and also because my unit appears to have settled down and in fact I haven't had a reboot in few days (at least, that I noticed). But think it's something that will come back eventually so I'm planning on calling Tivo to see what my warranty options are. I'll lose my programming but I've got that down to nothing critical. And if they'll ship me a replacement relatively quickly as you mentioned earlier then for me that's the least painful route I think.
> 
> Brian


Yes, I did an exchange under warranty. It cost $49 and Tivo paid shipping both ways. It was the cheapest way for me to get the unit up and running again. I did not expedite shipping and was missing my unit so much that I ended up replacing it with a new THD unit from Block Buster for $99.

Had I backed up my image before it died I would have just bought a new drive and repaired it myself. I would probably still be using that unit and never bought the new one. Live and learn.

Robb


----------



## babatunde (May 30, 2002)

Robbdoe1 said:


> Yes, I did an exchange under warranty. It cost $49 and Tivo paid shipping both ways. It was the cheapest way for me to get the unit up and running again. I did not expedite shipping and was missing my unit so much that I ended up replacing it with a new THD unit from Block Buster for $99.
> 
> Had I backed up my image before it died I would have just bought a new drive and repaired it myself. I would probably still be using that unit and never bought the new one. Live and learn.
> 
> Robb


I'm going to do the exchange also. I talked to Tivo and even though my drive passed the tests it still reboots so they suggest exchange it (they have you run the DVR Expander test b/c it also tests the primary drive -- http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/308).

Now just need to figure out if I should stay on the 1-year plan or move to more years or Lifetime. Seems I should at least get the 2-year.

BT


----------



## Mr.Broncosfan (Sep 1, 2008)

Robbdoe1 said:


> So the only thing attached is the Tivo wireless adapter. Some suggest you can try to change how the unit is hooked to the TV. If you are using HDMI then switch to component, composite or S-video depending on you TV's input capability. You would be doing this to rule out issues some have had with HDMI.
> 
> To me it sounds like the hard drive may be the culprit. The good news is that you can get a 1TB replacement drive for about $60-$75 depending on what drive you get and do it yourself. You may or may not be able to use the image from the drive you have now. I would try to pull a backup off it with Winmfs. See my sig for a link. If your image is corrupt you will either need to beg an image here (hint) or use Instantcake.
> 
> ...


Hi Robb,
My S3 also now has the problem of constantly rebooting. I'm thinking about getting a pre-imaged HD. Looking at your links above, any idea why the last link is much cheaper than everybody else? Almost half the price.
Thanks,
Craig


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr.Broncosfan said:


> Hi Robb,
> My S3 also now has the problem of constantly rebooting. I'm thinking about getting a pre-imaged HD. Looking at your links above, any idea why the last link is much cheaper than everybody else? Almost half the price.
> Thanks,
> Craig


The simple answer is cause thats DVR_Dude and he has way better pricing then the others. The folks here trust him and his stuff is good. He also stands behind what he sells.

The others are also good but they seem to want to charge way more. Go figure.

Here is just 1 discussion:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=457568

Do a search and you will find more.

Robb


----------



## Mr.Broncosfan (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Robb. I went ahead and ordered one from him and received it within a couple of days. I swapped out the HD, but still having the same problem. Welcome screen comes on, then goes to almost there and after a few minutes, goes back to the welcome screen and cycles through this again.

I've powered the Tivo down, let is sit for 10 minutes, disconnected all usb's, coax cable, etc., powered back on and did the same thing.

Any idea what this could be? Does it sound like a HD problem? I've emailed DVR Dude and waiting back to hear from him, but was curious to know what you think.

Thanks in advance,
Craig


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr.Broncosfan said:


> Thanks Robb. I went ahead and ordered one from him and received it within a couple of days. I swapped out the HD, but still having the same problem. Welcome screen comes on, then goes to almost there and after a few minutes, goes back to the welcome screen and cycles through this again.
> 
> I've powered the Tivo down, let is sit for 10 minutes, disconnected all usb's, coax cable, etc., powered back on and did the same thing.
> 
> ...


It sounds like the Hdd. So replacing it should have fixed your problem. It could be the PS. I would wait to see what DVR_DUDE says. Maybe he can send you a replacement?

Robb


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Mr.Broncosfan said:


> Thanks Robb. I went ahead and ordered one from him and received it within a couple of days. I swapped out the HD, but still having the same problem. Welcome screen comes on, then goes to almost there and after a few minutes, goes back to the welcome screen and cycles through this again.
> 
> I've powered the Tivo down, let is sit for 10 minutes, disconnected all usb's, coax cable, etc., powered back on and did the same thing.
> 
> ...


Try re-seating the power and data cables to the HDD.

Also, get a multi-meter and check the voltages from the power supply. I would expect to find 5.0 and 12.0 volts. Possibly could also have -5.0 and -12.0 volts. The voltages should all be within +/-5% of these values.


----------



## Mr.Broncosfan (Sep 1, 2008)

Robbdoe1 said:


> It sounds like the Hdd. So replacing it should have fixed your problem. It could be the PS. I would wait to see what DVR_DUDE says. Maybe he can send you a replacement?
> 
> Robb


He's going to send out a replacement asap. Just to be clear, after the just about there screen comes on, it shouldn't be going back to the welcome screen, right?

I'm going to have him swap it out just in case, but I do think it's the powers supply. What are the odds of having 2 hard drives do exactly the same thing.


----------



## Mr.Broncosfan (Sep 1, 2008)

dlfl said:


> Try re-seating the power and data cables to the HDD.
> 
> Also, get a multi-meter and check the voltages from the power supply. I would expect to find 5.0 and 12.0 volts. Possibly could also have -5.0 and -12.0 volts. The voltages should all be within +/-5% of these values.


Will do. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr.Broncosfan said:


> He's going to send out a replacement asap. Just to be clear, after the just about there screen comes on, it shouldn't be going back to the welcome screen, right?
> 
> I'm going to have him swap it out just in case, but I do think it's the powers supply. What are the odds of having 2 hard drives do exactly the same thing.


It should go to Tivo Central after the almost there screen. What you are seeing is a reboot loop.

There have been reports here of people going through 3 units (usually refurbs)to get a working one. But chances are slim. Let him swap it. If that dont work look at the PS. Try what dlfl suggests.

Robb


----------



## Mr.Broncosfan (Sep 1, 2008)

Will do. I just re-seated the hard drive.

Is it normal for the welcome screen to stay on for a couple of minutes with the tivo lights on the dash, then flicker, tivo lights go off and tv screen is black, then tivo lights come back on and welcome screen is showing again on the tv? I would think the welcome screen would stay on the whole time, then immediately go to the almost there screen.

ETA: I noticed my power supply cord is a 125v and 7a. This is the one I've always used. My S3 says power should be 120v and 1a. Would the greater power have an impact like I'm seeing?

ETA2: I have the cover off and sometimes when I plug in the power, the tivo doesn't boot and there is a clicking sound from the power supply.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr.Broncosfan said:


> Will do. I just re-seated the hard drive.
> 
> Is it normal for the welcome screen to stay on for a couple of minutes with the tivo lights on the dash, then flicker, tivo lights go off and tv screen is black, then tivo lights come back on and welcome screen is showing again on the tv? I would think the welcome screen would stay on the whole time, then immediately go to the almost there screen.
> 
> ETA: I noticed my power supply cord is a 125v and 7a. This is the one I've always used. My S3 says power should be 120v and 1a. Would the greater power have an impact like I'm seeing?


I'm hard rebboting my THD now:

Welcome Powering up with a solid green LED for about 2 minutes then a yellow LED flash...

Flicker to a blank screen and then to Almost there with the green LED lit the whole time. Stayed on Almost there for about 3 minutes and flickered on and off. LED went off and then it went to the start video and then Tivo Central.

Robb


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

If you are talking about the black cord then don't worry about it. That is the rating of the cord and not what is going to the unit. The PS will be fused and draw what it needs. The cord can supply 7A before possibly breaking down. The fuse in the PS should blow before that happens.

Make sure the cord is the type that can only go in 1 way. If not then the cord could pose a problem.

Robb


----------



## Mr.Broncosfan (Sep 1, 2008)

Robbdoe1 said:


> I'm hard rebboting my THD now:
> 
> Welcome Powering up with a solid green LED for about 2 minutes then a yellow LED flash...
> 
> ...





Robbdoe1 said:


> If you are talking about the black cord then don't worry about it. That is the rating of the cord and not what is going to the unit. The PS will be fused and draw what it needs. The cord can supply 7A before possibly breaking down. The fuse in the PS should blow before that happens.
> 
> Make sure the cord is the type that can only go in 1 way. If not then the cord could pose a problem.
> 
> Robb


Argh! Thanks for rebooting your Tivo. Yeah, I was talking about my black cord. Seems like it's fine. I'm thinking it's the power supply now. That ticking sound I hear when the Tivo won't start up probably isn't normal. I'll search some threads on buying/installing a power supply.

My S3 has lifetime and Tivo wants to charge me another $199 to transfer the lifetime to a refurb unit. I understand the lifetime is only tied to the unit, but it's frustrating that I paid $400 originally for lifetime, then another $199 when the original S3 came out and might have to pay another $199 if I need a new tivo. Thank you so much for your help. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr.Broncosfan said:


> Argh! Thanks for rebooting your Tivo. Yeah, I was talking about my black cord. Seems like it's fine. I'm thinking it's the power supply now. That ticking sound I hear when the Tivo won't start up probably isn't normal. I'll search some threads on buying/installing a power supply.
> 
> My S3 has lifetime and Tivo wants to charge me another $199 to transfer the lifetime to a refurb unit. I understand the lifetime is only tied to the unit, but it's frustrating that I paid $400 originally for lifetime, then another $199 when the original S3 came out and might have to pay another $199 if I need a new tivo. Thank you so much for your help. Happy Holidays!


Sorry you have to be without the unit for the weekend. Clicking can be the Hdd so let DVR_DUDE swap it. See if that takes care of the problem. If the replacement from DVR_DUDE does the same thing then look into replacing or repairing the PS. Until you put in a replacement Hdd, I would not make yourself crazy worring about the PS.

If you do end up needing a PS then the sponsor's sell them. I would look into Ebay for a parts unit or Craigslist. Units without Lifetime should be cheap now and you will get a boatload of extra parts this way. You end up getting the PS and another remote, case , Mobo etc.

Good Luck. let us know the end results. Merry Christmas.

Edit: I just sold my refurb S3 for $50 plus shipping. So figure $75. Beats $100-$125 for just a PS.
Robb


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

The clicking probably is the HDD but it may be caused by bad power from the PS. If not too difficult I would do the meter test. No point subjecting another DVR-Dude HDD to bad power. You can access the 5 and 12 volts going to the HDD by pulling the power plug to the drive -- BUT that may not be a good test because you've removed the normal load (the HDD). I don't know if the PS will regulate correct voltages with no load. If not, getting access for the meter test leads while maintaining normal loads may be a problem. (Sorry but I'm not going to take my HD apart to check this!  )


----------



## Mr.Broncosfan (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks again guys for the suggestions. I went ahead and put my old hd back in and same type of problems. However, I took out my cable cards and it's booting up now. Of course, won't have many, if any, channels, but could get by over the weekend. Think I will swap drives again and get some new cable cards next week and hopefully that will take care of the problem.


----------



## Mr.Broncosfan (Sep 1, 2008)

Well. Got another hard drive, but still won't get past the almost there screen. Keeps flipping back and forth to that screen and welcome screen. Is it safe to say that it's my power supply? I haven't metered the power supply since it doesn't sound like it's a full proof test. I have the original Series 3 Tivo, is that the only power supply that will work?

What's weird is that it works fine w/o cable cards. However, reading some other threads that are similar to my situation, replacing the cable cards didn't help. 

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr.Broncosfan said:


> Well. Got another hard drive, but still won't get past the almost there screen. Keeps flipping back and forth to that screen and welcome screen. Is it safe to say that it's my power supply? I haven't metered the power supply since it doesn't sound like it's a full proof test. I have the original Series 3 Tivo, is that the only power supply that will work?
> 
> What's weird is that it works fine w/o cable cards. However, reading some other threads that are similar to my situation, replacing the cable cards didn't help.
> 
> ...


If you can get it to boot without the CC's then try that. Get it to boot and then do a Clear and Delete Everything. That will marry the drive to the MOBO. The CC's will need to be to be redone since the drive was replaced.

It could be the PS but without testing it under load it is a crap shoot.

Robb


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I agree with Rob. You were going to have to have your CableCARD(s) re-paired anyway so there's no real advantage to keeping them in the unit when you first power up with the new HDD.

After you clear and delete, be sure to force 3 or 4 connections to TiVo, and after the connection status says "Pending Restart", re-boot your TiVo. This will get your software up to the latest version (11.0j).

If you're lucky, you're on one of the small fraction of cable systems that will let you self-install your CC's. Be sure to ask about that so you can avoid the truck roll if possible.

Rob, I'm surprised having the CC's in is causing this problem. Does that make sense to you? I guess having seen how the least little problem with Netflix or HDMI can cause a reboot, I should not be surprised.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

It seems like a string of CC/Tuner problems of late??? I'm wondering if it is causing the CPU to be bogged down or locking it up in some way.

Maybe just the fact that the drive is not married is causing a boot problem?

I have more questions then answers.

Robb


----------



## Mr.Broncosfan (Sep 1, 2008)

Not quite sure I follow you guys. Sorry...

So- it boots up just fine w/o cable cards. Then, I put a CC in slot 1 and the tivo automatically reboots by itself. All looks good at this point. I get the black/grey screen that tells me to call Cox to pair the CC. If I hit the back button, I have the option to repeat my guide set up. W/O doing any of this, I then place a CC in slot 2 and the tivo automatically reboots itself and then cycles throught the welcome screen and almost there screen, back and forth, and never gets out of this. I've tried swapping the CC in slot 1 to see if 1 of the CC is bad, but same thing happens. Slot 1 works fine, but put CC in slot 2 and all goes bad.

Are you guys saying that I should do a clear and delete before I insert a CC in slot 1?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Mr.Broncosfan said:


> ......
> Are you guys saying that I should do a clear and delete before I insert a CC in slot 1?


That's what I would suggest. And also get the software updated as described in my previous post. You may have to do a guided setup along the way if it forces you to.


----------



## Mr.Broncosfan (Sep 1, 2008)

dlfl said:


> That's what I would suggest. And also get the software updated as described in my previous post. You may have to do a guided setup along the way if it forces you to.


Will do. I have 11.0h, so forcing updates now. Thanks!


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm thinking this may work. The Guided Setup asks what type of cable you are using. it then asks you to insert the cards if you have them. You can chose to set it up for CC but install them later also.

The timing of you putting in the CC's may be screwing it up.

*Do it the way dlfl suggested *and let us know how it works out please.

Remember that this unit will be clean so there is no worry about messing anything up. Also remember that you can re-run Guided Setup at anytime in the future to add the CC's.

Robb


----------



## Mr.Broncosfan (Sep 1, 2008)

Still no luck. Waited until I got the update to 11.0j. Did the clear & delete everything w/o cable cards present. Once guide set up was done, I inserted CC in Slot 1. Tivo rebooted fine. Then when I put CC in Slot 2, tivo rebooted, but did the cycle thing. I have Cox coming out later today with a couple different CC to see if that changes anything.

Can't think you two enough! Thanks for your suggestions.
Craig


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr.Broncosfan said:


> Still no luck. Waited until I got the update to 11.0j. Did the clear & delete everything w/o cable cards present. Once guide set up was done, I inserted CC in Slot 1. Tivo rebooted fine. Then when I put CC in Slot 2, tivo rebooted, but did the cycle thing. I have Cox coming out later today with a couple different CC to see if that changes anything.
> 
> Can't think you two enough! Thanks for your suggestions.
> Craig


Ok. So it does sound like a bad CC or slot. Try both CC's in slot 1 and see if 1 of them causes the problem, if not then slot 2 may have a problem.

Robb


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Mr.Broncosfan said:


> Still no luck. Waited until I got the update to 11.0j. Did the clear & delete everything w/o cable cards present. Once guide set up was done, I inserted CC in Slot 1. Tivo rebooted fine. Then when I put CC in Slot 2, tivo rebooted, but did the cycle thing. I have Cox coming out later today with a couple different CC to see if that changes anything.
> 
> Can't think you two enough! Thanks for your suggestions.
> Craig


Are both CC's single-stream? If you put a multi-stream in slot 1, there would be no need for another CC in slot 2. Just an idea. Also I would recommend a multi-stream CC if you can get it, although there is no reason 2 single-streams should not work (that's what I have in my THD).

Also, I wonder if it's good to do the software updates before doing the clear and delete. Probably doesn't make any difference but I would have done the C&D first.

It's not impossible that you just have a bad THD. It has happened. Of course bad CC's has happened too.


----------



## Mr.Broncosfan (Sep 1, 2008)

Robbdoe1 said:


> Ok. So it does sound like a bad CC or slot. Try both CC's in slot 1 and see if 1 of them causes the problem, if not then slot 2 may have a problem.
> 
> Robb


Yeah, I tried that. Both cards work when I put in Slot 1, however, they both fail when I put in Slot 2.


----------



## Mr.Broncosfan (Sep 1, 2008)

dlfl said:


> Are both CC's single-stream? If you put a multi-stream in slot 1, there would be no need for another CC in slot 2. Just an idea. Also I would recommend a multi-stream CC if you can get it, although there is no reason 2 single-streams should not work (that's what I have in my THD).
> 
> Also, I wonder if it's good to do the software updates before doing the clear and delete. Probably doesn't make any difference but I would have done the C&D first.
> 
> It's not impossible that you just have a bad THD. It has happened. Of course bad CC's has happened too.


It's my understanding that the original Series 3 will need 2 cards, regardless if they are mulit or single stream.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr.Broncosfan said:


> It's my understanding that the original Series 3 will need 2 cards, regardless if they are mulit or single stream.


Correct. But that is only for both tuners to work.

It sounds like slot 2 may be the problem. Can you complete the setup with a card in slot 1 only and finish? Try using just the 1 tuner and if it works well then that may point further toward a bad slot 2.

Let us know.

Robb


----------



## Mr.Broncosfan (Sep 1, 2008)

Robbdoe1 said:


> Correct. But that is only for both tuners to work.
> 
> It sounds like slot 2 may be the problem. Can you complete the setup with a card in slot 1 only and finish? Try using just the 1 tuner and if it works well then that may point further toward a bad slot 2.
> 
> ...


Yep. 1 cable card in Slot 1 works just fine. The message on the TV says to call Cox to pair the card or give them whatever information they need. Once I place a card in Slot 2, all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Mr.Broncosfan (Sep 1, 2008)

Cox just came and left. He didn't have any CC on him and all he did was hook up the T.A., which I didn't really care about since it's not booting up anyways. He said I needed the tuning adapter to receive local channels? 

I'm still leaning towards the power supply being the problem. Many times when I plug in the power all I hear is a tick, tick, tick, tick and nothing comes on. If I take the cover off, it's definetly coming from there. Could it be that there is not enough power for Slot 2?


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr.Broncosfan said:


> Cox just came and left. He didn't have any CC on him and all he did was hook up the T.A., which I didn't really care about since it's not booting up anyways. He said I needed the tuning adapter to receive local channels?
> 
> I'm still leaning towards the power supply being the problem. Many times when I plug in the power all I hear is a tick, tick, tick, tick and nothing comes on. If I take the cover off, it's definetly coming from there. Could it be that there is not enough power for Slot 2?


Did the cable guy pair the 1 card you installed? I would have him do that and at least get 1 tuner working.

I don't think a bad PS would cause just slot 2 to be bad. I would not rule out the PS yet, but I would try to fix what I could by having the card in slot 1 paired and using the unit and seeing how it goes.

Robb


----------



## Mr.Broncosfan (Sep 1, 2008)

Robbdoe1 said:


> Did the cable guy pair the 1 card you installed? I would have him do that and at least get 1 tuner working.
> 
> I don't think a bad PS would cause just slot 2 to be bad. I would not rule out the PS yet, but I would try to fix what I could by having the card in slot 1 paired and using the unit and seeing how it goes.
> 
> Robb


He couldn't pair since my tivo wouldn't boot up. Just the ticking sound. Gonna give it a rest and try again later. Thanks again for the time and advice.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Mr.Broncosfan said:


> It's my understanding that the original Series 3 will need 2 cards, regardless if they are mulit or single stream.


Sorry, I miss-read your earlier post and thought you had a THD.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Mr.Broncosfan said:


> ........I'm still leaning towards the power supply being the problem. Many times when I plug in the power all I hear is a tick, tick, tick, tick and nothing comes on. If I take the cover off, it's definetly coming from there. Could it be that there is not enough power for Slot 2?


I'm now leaning that way too. See ***this*** .
Unfortunately, if there is any way to get a new PS for less than $99, I am not aware of it. If you have lifetime on your S3 and like it, this would be worthwhile. Maybe you can find a used S3 with a good PS for less, I doubt it actually. Note the HD and S3 PS'es are not identical. You could upgrade to a used or refurbished HD with a small HDD and then install your new HDD -- only problem being the DVR_Dude image on your new HDD is good for S3 only. I wonder what he would charge to exchange that for one with an HD image?

However it may be worthwhile to try it with new CC's first. Frankly, I doubt it. The clicking noise kind of clinches it for me.

***this*** looks interesting:


----------



## Mr.Broncosfan (Sep 1, 2008)

dlfl said:


> I'm now leaning that way too. See ***this*** .
> Unfortunately, if there is any way to get a new PS for less than $99, I am not aware of it. If you have lifetime on your S3 and like it, this would be worthwhile. Maybe you can find a used S3 with a good PS for less, I doubt it actually. Note the HD and S3 PS'es are not identical. You could upgrade to a used or refurbished HD with a small HDD and then install your new HDD -- only problem being the DVR_Dude image on your new HDD is good for S3 only. I wonder what he would charge to exchange that for one with an HD image?


Ha. I saw that post yesterday too and it's pretty similiar to my issue. I just ordered one from weaknees. I do have lifetime, so don't really want to part ways with this tivo. I'll probably also keep the HDD from DVR_Dude as long as everything works out. I'll let you know if the PS works.

Also- as with Robb- Thank you for all your help and advice.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

I love it when a plan comes together. Let us know.

Robb


----------



## Mr.Broncosfan (Sep 1, 2008)

Woo-hoo! My tivo is up and running. Swapped out the power supply and all is good! Good to have it back. Thanks guys for your help!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Thats cool!

And the winning bid on that eBay S3 that I linked in post #70 was $100. As I suspected buying a used S3 was not a cost effective way to get a power supply! (And it would have been a used PS.)


----------



## Mr.Broncosfan (Sep 1, 2008)

dlfl said:


> Thats cool!
> 
> And the winning bid on that eBay S3 that I linked in post #70 was $100. As I suspected buying a used S3 was not a cost effective way to get a power supply! (And it would have been a used PS.)


Yeah, but it's crazy to think that you could get a used S3 for the same price as a power supply. I would have just picked up a new Tivo HD at Blockbuster for $99, but already have lifetime on my S3.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice. 

I'm glad you got her running. I love when these posts get finalized since someone will be coming along shortly with the same symptoms and now there is a resolution.

Robb


----------



## OC7 (Nov 17, 2006)

Robbdoe1 said:


> Nice.
> 
> I'm glad you got her running. I love when these posts get finalized since someone will be coming along shortly with the same symptoms and now there is a resolution.
> 
> Robb


So true. That would be me. I recently started having symptoms similar to Mr.Broncosfan on my S3 and was also able to fix it with a new power supply from Weaknees.

My 5 year old S3 (with a 6 month old upgraded 1TB HDD) went into a reboot loop. I was able to stop the loop by doing a hard reboot without the cablecards inserted. The Tivo came up and told me that the number of cablecards inserted had changed. I then put in the first cablecard and the Tivo rebooted again and came back up. After allowing the Tivo to search for channels for the first cablecard, I then put in the second cablecard. The Tivo then searched for channels for the second cablecard and I was back up again. The Tivo would work for about 12 hours or so and then go back into a reboot loop.

Until the power supply arrived, I kept the Tivo going by doing the same removal and reinsertion of the cablecards whenever it would go back into the reboot loop.

I decided to spend the $99 on the power supply since my S3 has Lifetime on it and the upgraded harddrive is so new.

Thanks especially to Mr.Broncosfan, Robbdoe1, and dlfl for your inputs to this thread.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

OC7 said:


> So true. That would be me. I recently started having symptoms similar to Mr.Broncosfan on my S3 and was also able to fix it with a new power supply from Weaknees.
> 
> My 5 year old S3 (with a 6 month old upgraded 1TB HDD) went into a reboot loop. I was able to stop the loop by doing a hard reboot without the cablecards inserted. The Tivo came up and told me that the number of cablecards inserted had changed. I then put in the first cablecard and the Tivo rebooted again and came back up. After allowing the Tivo to search for channels for the first cablecard, I then put in the second cablecard. The Tivo then searched for channels for the second cablecard and I was back up again. The Tivo would work for about 12 hours or so and then go back into a reboot loop.
> 
> ...


I was thinking that this thread would come in handy in the future, but not a week later. 

I'm glad you got it going.

Robb


----------

